# Need help with outdoor cat not going out after move.



## SRPumps (Oct 25, 2010)

Hey everyone. I need a little help with my Izzy. 

We have two female cats, both rescues, named Isabel (4yrs) and Sophia (14 months). We moved about a month and a half ago. Before the move they were both indoor outdoor cats but Isabel loved being outside. Sun, rain, hot, cold, all she ever wanted was to be out. Her routine was wake us up, go out, come back in for breakfast 1/2 hour later, go out, come in around noon for treats, go back out until dinner, and then go back out. Most of the time we would get her back in before bed but many nights she would stay out all night and come back in the AM. Sophia was mostly indifferent spending time both in and out.

In our old place there were several strays and even though she is smaller Izzy took care of that problem. She got in several fights and with one exception I would say she was declared the winner and in hot pursuit of the intruder before I could run out and break it up. In short she ruled the neighborhood and was not afraid to defend her turf. She was not afraid of anything for that matter.

We moved a month an a half go and the cats did well adjusting. I kept them inside for about a week and then did supervised outside and things seemed fine. But while Sophia is now the new princess of the neighborhood with an insatiable appetite for the outside Isabel has become increasingly more skittish to the point now where she won't go out at all. There are a lot of other cats in the neighborhood that are owned, not strays. They are all friendly towards people and Sophia. I think they may be spooking her.

Now Izzy lies under our bed most of the day idle and just seems depressed. I was wondering if there are any tricks to help her get back out. I was thinking of sprinkling her litter out in the wooded area right behind the house where I see the neighbor cats most often. Beyond that I don't know what to do to get Izzy back to what she loved.


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

Why not just let her be an indoor cat. She is in a new territory & that must be scary for her.


----------



## SRPumps (Oct 25, 2010)

I have considered that. I just know how much she loved being outside before and see her now sleeping all day. She just isn't herself. Her little sis is loving the new area.


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

After she notices your other cat going out, she may decide it's OK.


----------



## jackie_hubert (May 17, 2010)

Ditto on letting her be an indoor cat.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

SRPumps said:


> Beyond that I don't know what to do to get Izzy back to what she loved.


For whatever reason, she doesn't love it any more. I agree that maybe something did spook her. Play with her in the house, try not to stress too much, because she can pick up on it. Let it be her decision to go back outside. 

Does she have a couple of nice perches where she can sit and watch what's going on outside? That may peak her interest, too.

As someone else mentioned, watching Sophia go out and play may make her want to again. If not, that's fine, too.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Many of us are terrified for fear our cats _will _go outside. I think you're lucky! I'd be a basket case if Nina got out.


----------



## mimitabby (Apr 20, 2010)

I don't know where you live, but next spring, with all the wonderful smells in the air she might just venture out again. In the meantime, enjoy your indoor cat..


----------



## SRPumps (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks for all the great tips. I have identified two cats in the area that are the source of her problems. They both live in the house behind us and I imagine they have considered our house their turf long before we arrived. Both spend lots of time in our yard and near our car. They are big and Izzy's previous attack attitude has been replaced with fear. The neighbor's cats are both really sweet to us but not the cats. Sophia just avoids where Izzy hisses then cowers. I have started chasing them away to avoid the confrontation. 

While outside supervised Izzy saw a chipmunk which has also peaked her interest a little. We are getting there. Thanks.


----------

